# painful sex



## jo-di (Sep 4, 2002)

Is painful sex a common symptom of IBS? My gyn. has done a vaginal ultrasound and even put me on birth control pill for 6 months to see if they would help "in case it is endometriosis". Finally I has a colonoscopy done, and of course the IBS diagnosis that I didn't need confirmed. I have been dealing with the IBS for years but now that I am having pain during sex I have to do something about it. I just don't know what. Any advice would really be appreciated!Thanks


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi







If you'd like to discuss the sexual aspect of this topic in more detail, hop on over to the adult forum by clicking on the link in my signature. There have been posts in the past about this same problem and you're welcome to do a search for those or post a new one of your own







I find that endo discomfort usually occurs during deeper penetration and certain positions. So altering positions and styles may help you. If your partner will work with you sex can be more enjoyable for you both. Ignoring the pain and continuing can lead to more trouble. Better to speak up when it hurts.A major cause of discomfort and pain is insufficient lubrication/wetness. If your body is not producing enough, you can add a nice water-based lubricant such as KY Jelly. Things that lead to overall dehydration like diarrhea attacks and certain medications like decongestants will dehydrate you everywhere. Trying a little extra wetness is an inexpensive and easy way to try to improve the problem.I hope this was sufficiently helpful without being too explicit for this forum







I hope things get better soon!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

What kind of pain it is? I get pain on deep penetration but that's from endometriosis, but lately I find that if I am "entered" from behind (yes, doggie) that I get bad spasms and cramping all day long. I think it is all about position. Talk to your GYN.


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

You don't mention where the pain is located when having intercourse. Is it external pain, or deep pain? Pain during intercourse can have many, many causes. Endometriosis is one cause. IBS is another. Because of the location of the rectum, you can experience pain on penetration due to the fact that individuals with IBS has a more sensitive bowel than "normal" individuals. If your pain is external or vaginal, you could be suffering from a vulvovaginal problem such as vaginismus or vulvodynia.JR


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

Obviously, I'm here because I have IBS. But I don't have pain with intercourse. You've received some very good information here. As others have said, it could be endometriosis. If so, the bcp should help. Hope you're feeling better soon. And here's a link to the adult forum, if you'd like to discuss this in more detail http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum&f=7


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I have pain with tampons (sorry guys)which means I probably will with sex, so the Dr tells me it's my stomach. Now I have been through test Dr's say IBS. What I think is best to do is see another Dr about it and DO NOT tell them about the IBS. I find if you do then the gyno is quick to blame everything on the IBS.


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi Pippylongstockings;With tampon insertion, where is your pain located. Is the pain external or internal? There are a host of other problems that can cause tihs pain, and it is not the IBS. JR


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hey! I have pain with tampons too! Never use them. I assume it is because I have a tipped uterus. Never thought about IBS being a possible culprit.


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

I have problems with painful sex, too, and I am so frustrated! I have IBS-D, but I'm not sure it's related to this other problem. I have external pain, both with intercourse and a little with tampons. I have had absolutely no luck finding a GYN who is willing to listen to me and take the time required to find out what's wrong. I have been told everything from use lubricant (I use a lot), to insert your finger inside yourself every day and cause yourself pain until this problem goes away (yes, a doctor actually told me this!), to use a steroid cream (funny, she forgot to mention the burning pain that would come with it). Yes, I'm venting, I'm sorry, but AAAGH!!!!! I'm trying yet another GYN next month, and this time I'm going to be very assertive about what I want. Sit down, listen to me, do whatever tests you need to, but find me some answers! By the way, there are some interesting theories about IBS being part of a larger disorder of smooth muscle, which is also what the vagina is made of! See Barbara Bolen's book, _Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel Syndrome_, page 23 for more info.


----------

